# Halo



## Sylvanite (Apr 1, 2007)

I am not otherwise thrilled with this photo, but I think the halo is rather interesting.





The pens are on a sheet of glass.  The halo is simply a reflection of one of the lights.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Apr 1, 2007)

That's really cool.  This could open up a lot of opportunities.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 2, 2007)

The pens and the picture are great.


----------



## arioux (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi,

Nice, you coul'd call it the "full moon" style[]

Alfred


----------



## bob393 (Apr 3, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice pen!!


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it looks great, to me it looks like the moon!


----------



## stevers (Apr 4, 2007)

I like it too. And it could indeed open up some opportunities.


----------

